

Ask HN: VC backed startup founder needs part-time work - konathn

(long time user posting from a throw-away)<p>I'm a college student living at home for the summer. I recently received angel funding from a top VC in SV, but won't have access to the capital for a while (i'm willing to discuss details privately).<p>These last couple months have been beyond incredible, but I'm flat out broke. I find myself wanting to turn down meetings with people I've only dreamed of talking with because I can't afford gas.<p>I have no problem getting a minimum wage job if that's what it comes to, but I'm trying everything to avoid it. I've contacted old clients and local companies to no avail. So I ask, is anyone in need of work? You guys are my last resort, aside from my top secret Obama-O's competitor.<p>I can do basic website design (html/css/jQuery), basic development (php/mysql), write blog posts, manage social media, research your market and competitors, collect user feedback on your product, work on marketing strategies, etc. I'm willing to do any and all grunt work.<p>I would deeply appreciate your help. konathn@gmail.com
======
petervandijck
Have you asked your VC for a few K$ of "get me through this" money? If not,
why not?

------
HeyLaughingBoy
RentACoder for the US generally turns into a minimum-wage job, so try that
before flipping burgers. At least you get to work from home.

------
genystartup
Can you share your portfolio or link to design/dev stuff you've done?

~~~
konathn
Definitely. I'd be happy to email you some past work.

~~~
genystartup
genystartup at gmail.

